# Keeping the strobes legal.



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

I wanted to pass along info. I dont know about other states but for Ohio here's some info on vehicle lighting laws.

White is not allowed to flash on front or rear. White is not allowed to be lit on rear of vehicle when its going forward. (i got busted for that one, had some worklights i left on one nite going between jobs, state trooper got me)
Red, yellow and amber flashing are ok on the rear of the vehicle.
Yellow and amber flashing are ok on the front.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's why I plow with all my lights off so know one sees me.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;805409 said:


> That's why I plow with all my lights off so know one sees me.


And you wonder why we all want to see pics or video of you actually working.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2COR517;805421 said:


> And you wonder why we all want to see pics or video of you actually working.


I'm like the shadow, Who plowed our lot?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;805424 said:


> I'm like the shadow, Who plowed our lot?


You're like a ninja. When your countdown expires, maybe you can put a pic of Chris Farley in there.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i have no idea what they were thinking when they wrote that but i would not recomend running red to the rear at all.

i would just stick with amber. wether or not your allowed to use red. red is primarily an emergency vehical color and having red and amber to the rear could make people think they are approching and emergency scene and panic stop. just doesnt sound like a good idea to me.

i know state of CT 

amber is used for caution. anything that is creating a hazard (plows) can only run amber.

white is run front side of emergency vehicals and is a warning color(illigal to the rear)
blue is courtesy for vfd and can be run with red to the rear. if run with red to the front it becomes a warning light.
green is courtesy light for ems
red is a warning color and is run front and rear on all emergency vehicals
audible tones are only for emergency vehicals and those others permitted to use them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

In Maine, it's yellow/amber for us, wreckers, utility, etc. Cops run blue, Fire is red, Ambulance is Red/white. But I've noticed lately the cops have one red and or one amber on the back of their light bars. It's amazing how much difference that little bit of different color makes. And some of the new ambulances run quite a bit of blue mixed in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Strobes are a bad idea, they just draw attention from the popo and since I'm plowing for beer money and working under the table I want as little attention as possible.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Kodiakguy;805405 said:


> I wanted to pass along info. I dont know about other states but for Ohio here's some info on vehicle lighting laws.
> 
> White is not allowed to flash on front or rear. White is not allowed to be lit on rear of vehicle when its going forward. (i got busted for that one, had some worklights i left on one nite going between jobs, state trooper got me)
> Red, yellow and amber flashing are ok on the rear of the vehicle.
> Yellow and amber flashing are ok on the front.


So your saying Im better off to have red in the rear then white flashing?


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Any color is legal on private property. I'm always confused about why people have intense discussions about strobe color legality. Use whatever color you want on private property, but turn them off on the street. If it's snowing, everybody is going to be driving slow anyways - you don't need to draw extra attention to yourself.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Q101ATFD;805758 said:


> ......but turn them off on the street. If it's snowing, everybody is going to be driving slow anyways ....


Not around these parts......


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

2COR517;805812 said:


> Not around these parts......


Not anywhere, really, but what's the real advantage of having strobes on while your driving from one site to another? All it does is draw more attention to you.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;805812 said:


> Not around these parts......


x2...................


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Q101ATFD;805814 said:


> Not anywhere, really,


You just said everyone drives slowly. Make up your mind.



Q101ATFD;805814 said:


> ....but what's the real advantage of having strobes on while your driving from one site to another?* All it does is draw more attention to you*.


And that's all the reason your average plow jockey needs.wesport

I turn mine off between sites.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Q101ATFD;805758 said:


> Any color is legal on private property. I'm always confused about why people have intense discussions about strobe color legality. Use whatever color you want on private property, but turn them off on the street. If it's snowing, everybody is going to be driving slow anyways - you don't need to draw extra attention to yourself.


be careful when stating something like this. Maybe in your state this is legal, but merely having them on the truck (red's) is illegal in IL. I would imagine other states are similar on this.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

yea in CT dont quote me but im 90% sure private property or not nothing but amber. private property or not


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Clapper&Company;805693 said:


> So your saying Im better off to have red in the rear then white flashing?


I may stand corrected. I started looking through the Ohio laws, and found the following;

4513.17 Limit on number of lights.

(C)(1) Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, traffic line stripers, snow plows, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182 of the Revised Code, department of transportation maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.

I remember seeing somewhere that flashing red on the rear was ok. Ill keep looking. However from this section of code, it looks like the only color thats legal is amber.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Q101ATFD;805758 said:


> Any color is legal on private property. I'm always confused about why people have intense discussions about strobe color legality. Use whatever color you want on private property, but turn them off on the street. If it's snowing, everybody is going to be driving slow anyways - you don't need to draw extra attention to yourself.


Not in Ohio you cant. Isn't the point of strobes too draw attention to you and make you more visible?


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Kodiakguy;806074 said:


> Not in Ohio you cant. Isn't the point of strobes too draw attention to you and make you more visible?


Yeah, you'd want to be more visible while you're actually plowing, but who cares while you're on the street - it just confuses drivers. Look at it this way, the more people that use strobes when they're not necessary, the more regular drivers will start to ignore them. Everybody knows there's snow plows out there when it's snowing, but there is no point in strobing a vehicle that is just driving. Active plowing is one thing, driving from site to site is another. Think if every car on the road in the snow had a strobe on it...


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Q101ATFD;806080 said:


> Yeah, you'd want to be more visible while you're actually plowing, but who cares while you're on the street - it just confuses drivers. Look at it this way, the more people that use strobes when they're not necessary, the more regular drivers will start to ignore them. Everybody knows there's snow plows out there when it's snowing, but there is no point in strobing a vehicle that is just driving. Active plowing is one thing, driving from site to site is another. Think if every car on the road in the snow had a strobe on it...


I couldn't agree more. Site to site, no need to have them on and mine arnt.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Around here in southeastern mass its kind of like a pi$$ing contest. I know one guy thats got over $6000 worth of lighting on his 1/2 ton silverado plow truck. It looks awsome but unecessary!


----------



## 50chevtrk (Oct 30, 2009)

Depends on equipment: atv's ,loaders, uniloaders etc.


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

Gear_Head;805891 said:


> be careful when stating something like this. Maybe in your state this is legal, but merely having them on the truck (red's) is illegal in IL. I would imagine other states are similar on this.


Red is actually legal in IL to the rear only on two trucks or snowplows. Quoted to me from an officer last week. My new light bar came with red to the rear by accident and I had to run it for a month till the new pods came in for it. I never got herased by any police for it.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is what you can have in Michigan

We can't have white anywhere, but I see some people have them


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

plowman4life, in CT you can have whatever color you want as long as you only run them on private property.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

ss502gmc;806084 said:


> Around here in southeastern mass its kind of like a pi$$ing contest. I know one guy thats got over $6000 worth of lighting on his 1/2 ton silverado plow truck. It looks awsome but unecessary!


Thats just stupid,6k of his profit gone to look like a *********.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Q101ATFD;805814 said:


> Not anywhere, really, but what's the real advantage of having strobes on while your driving from one site to another? All it does is draw more attention to you.


I have my lights on all the time. Makes me more visible while driving down the road, maybe reduce the chance of someone pulling out in front of or rear ending me.



Kodiakguy;805405 said:


> Red, yellow and amber flashing are ok on the rear of the vehicle.
> Yellow and amber flashing are ok on the front.


Interesting, so flashing red is OK in the back.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Hubjeep;937377 said:


> Interesting, so flashing red is OK in the back.


I actually asked a NYS Trooper that very question once on rear facing flashing reds. His first response was that it was illegal. Then I asked him about 4 way flashers and / or directionals on any vehicle. That got him scratching his head. He then pulled out his book of regulations and we went through it for about 5 minutes - and couldn't really find anything that said it was downright illegal. Now forward facing reds - that would be a big no-no.

The reason I asked him was that I had a set of rear facing red wig-wags (among other things) in the lower level of my Star Interceptor bar and a friend has four rear facing red LEDs that he plows with. What he finally said was that it would probably have a lot to do with how much of an idiot anybody having them was along with how much of a hard arse the Trooper was. Enough said for me. My wig-wags are now amber / red.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

tuna;937070 said:


> Thats just stupid,6k of his profit gone to look like a *********.


To many guy's here on the north shore that have over 14 Whelen TIR3 leds on their trucks. Must make them proffessionals. xysport


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

snow7899;937847 said:


> To many guy's here on the north shore that have over 14 Whelen TIR3 leds on their trucks. Must make them proffessionals. xysport


*Just making show truck's *


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

GLHVAC;936688 said:


> Red is actually legal in IL to the rear only on two trucks or snowplows. Quoted to me from an officer last week. My new light bar came with red to the rear by accident and I had to run it for a month till the new pods came in for it. I never got herased by any police for it.


This is most certainly wrong. I am sorry an officer told you wrong, but I am correct and can back it up with the IVC. Just because you have not been stopped for it (yet), does not make it ok.


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

I was stopped by a sheriff's deputy in IL (I was asking for it) when I was doing a "test drive" after installing the strobes just for kicks. I was in the absolute middle of nowhere at 11 P.M. and he saw me from across a field and just waited for me. He pulled me over and said he wasn't really worried that I was doing it because I shut them off near intersections and such and there really wasn't anybody else on the road (not that it makes it O.K.). But I specifically asked him the laws about having white strobes and he said they were fine to use in parking lots, on private property and things like that while actually working. He also explained that having red or blue flashing lights anywhere on the front was a BIG no-no. I also asked about when they could be used when not plowing i.e. pulling some idiot out of a ditch or snow drift and he said they were O.K. because at that point you're considered a "recovery vehicle". But they better be off as soon as you start driving away.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

So, there seems to be alot of different stories about what can and can't be done in IL. Does anyone have a link or any actual updated literature on what the laws are? I put clear and red Whelen Vertex's in my rear tail lights and was told by a Whelen rep that works solely in IL that these are completely legal while plowing AND while driving on city streets with the plow on. I haven't driven with them on to find out nor do I plan on it, I just want to know what the law says.

I also have amber Vertex's in the front, those I am not worried about.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

grandview;805424 said:


> I'm like the shadow, Who plowed our lot?


Was that you??????

I thought so.

NO Red or Blue flashing in Indiana

Amber is OK and white seems to be overlooked here


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Fire_n_Ice;939060 said:


> So, there seems to be alot of different stories about what can and can't be done in IL. Does anyone have a link or any actual updated literature on what the laws are? I put clear and red Whelen Vertex's in my rear tail lights and was told by a Whelen rep that works solely in IL that these are completely legal while plowing AND while driving on city streets with the plow on. I haven't driven with them on to find out nor do I plan on it, I just want to know what the law says.
> 
> I also have amber Vertex's in the front, those I am not worried about.


This applies to ILLINOIS only. I would never believe a product rep. It doesn't matter what an officer's opinion is, it matters what it says here.

(625 ILCS 5/12‑215) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑215) 
Sec. 12‑215. Oscillating, rotating or flashing lights on motor vehicles. Except as otherwise provided in this Code: 
(a) *The use of red or white oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited *except on: 
1. Law enforcement vehicles of State, Federal or 
local authorities;

2. A vehicle operated by a police officer or county 
coroner and designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, as a law enforcement vehicle; however, such designation or authorization must be carried in the vehicle;

2.1. A vehicle operated by a fire chief who has 
completed an emergency vehicle operation training course approved by the Office of the State Fire Marshal and designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, as a fire department, fire protection district, or township fire department vehicle; however, the designation or authorization must be carried in the vehicle, and the lights may be visible or activated only when responding to a bona fide emergency;

3. Vehicles of local fire departments and State or 
federal firefighting vehicles;

4. Vehicles which are designed and used exclusively 
as ambulances or rescue vehicles; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except when responding to an emergency call for and while actually conveying the sick or injured;

5. Tow trucks licensed in a state that requires such 
lights; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted on any such tow truck while the tow truck is operating in the State of Illinois;

6. Vehicles of the Illinois Emergency Management 
Agency, vehicles of the Illinois Department of Public Health, and vehicles of the Department of Nuclear Safety;

7. Vehicles operated by a local or county emergency 
management services agency as defined in the Illinois Emergency Management Agency Act;

8. School buses operating alternately flashing head 
lamps as permitted under Section 12‑805 of this Code;

9. Vehicles that are equipped and used exclusively as 
organ transplant vehicles when used in combination with blue oscillating, rotating, or flashing lights; furthermore, these lights shall be lighted only when the transportation is declared an emergency by a member of the transplant team or a representative of the organ procurement organization; and

10. Vehicles of the Illinois Department of Natural  
Resources that are used for mine rescue emergency response.

Amber lights:

(b) The use of amber oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on: 
1. Second division vehicles designed and used for 
towing or hoisting vehicles; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except as required in this paragraph 1; such lights shall be lighted when such vehicles are actually being used at the scene of an accident or disablement; if the towing vehicle is equipped with a flat bed that supports all wheels of the vehicle being transported, the lights shall not be lighted while the vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway; if the towing vehicle is not equipped with a flat bed that supports all wheels of a vehicle being transported, the lights shall be lighted while the towing vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway during all times when the use of headlights is required under Section 12‑201 of this Code;

2. Motor vehicles or equipment of the State of 
Illinois, local authorities and contractors; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except while such vehicles are engaged in maintenance or construction operations within the limits of construction projects;

3. Vehicles or equipment used by engineering or 
survey crews; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except while such vehicles are actually engaged in work on a highway;

4. Vehicles of public utilities, municipalities, or 
other construction, maintenance or automotive service vehicles except that such lights shall be lighted only as a means for indicating the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, overtaking or passing while such vehicles are engaged in maintenance, service or construction on a highway;

5. Oversized vehicle or load; however, such lights 
shall only be lighted when moving under permit issued by the Department under Section 15‑301 of this Code;

6. The front and rear of motorized equipment owned 
and operated by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision thereof, which is designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways;

(6.1) The front and rear of motorized equipment or 
vehicles that (i) are not owned by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision of the State, (ii) are designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways and parking lots, and (iii) are equipped with a snow plow that is 12 feet in width; these lights may not be lighted except when the motorized equipment or vehicle is actually being used for those purposes on behalf of a unit of government;

7. Fleet safety vehicles registered in another 
state, furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except as provided for in Section 12‑212 of this Code;

8. Such other vehicles as may be authorized by local 
authorities;

9. Law enforcement vehicles of State or local 
authorities when used in combination with red oscillating, rotating or flashing lights;

9.5. Propane delivery trucks; 
10. Vehicles used for collecting or delivering mail 
for the United States Postal Service provided that such lights shall not be lighted except when such vehicles are actually being used for such purposes;

11. Any vehicle displaying a slow‑moving vehicle 
emblem as provided in Section 12‑205.1;

12. All trucks equipped with self‑compactors or 
roll‑off hoists and roll‑on containers for garbage or refuse hauling. Such lights shall not be lighted except when such vehicles are actually being used for such purposes;

13. Vehicles used by a security company, alarm 
responder, or control agency;

14. Security vehicles of the Department of Human 
Services; however, the lights shall not be lighted except when being used for security related purposes under the direction of the superintendent of the facility where the vehicle is located; and

15. Vehicles of union representatives, except that 
the lights shall be lighted only while the vehicle is within the limits of a construction project.

White lights some more:

d) The use of a combination of amber and white oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except motor vehicles or equipment of the State of Illinois, local authorities, contractors, and union representatives may be so equipped; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted on vehicles of the State of Illinois, local authorities, and contractors except while such vehicles are engaged in highway maintenance or construction operations within the limits of highway construction projects, and shall not be lighted on the vehicles of union representatives except when those vehicles are within the limits of a construction project.

and for anything not specifically prohibited here, the fall back law:

(625 ILCS 5/12‑212) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑212) 
Sec. 12‑212. Special restrictions on lamps. (a) No person shall drive or move any vehicle or equipment upon any highway with any lamp or device on the vehicle or equipment displaying a red light visible from directly in front of the vehicle or equipment except as otherwise provided in this Act. 
(b) Subject to the restrictions of this Act, flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles except as a means for indicating a right or left turn as provided in Section 12‑208 or the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care as expressly provided in Sections 11‑804 or 12‑215. 
*(c) Unless otherwise expressly authorized by this Code, all other lighting or combination of lighting on any vehicle shall be prohibited.* 
(Source: P.A. 86‑664.)

for anyone wanting to read this all for yourself,

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilc...qEnd=128100000&ActName=Illinois+Vehicle+Code.

pay special attention to 5/12-212 and 5/2-215. any more questions about the lighting code just ask. To simplify this, no red, blue, or white lights flashing or otherwise are allowed on private snow removal vehicles, other than IDOT, Municpal, etc.


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

From what I get out of this, red and white strobes or flashing lights are acceptable only on police/fire/emergency vehicles. Amber strobes are the only acceptable color for our trucks. This of course is if you meet all the other requirements (not likely) and plan on driving on public highways. They must be turned off while on public highways. If you plan on using strobes ONLY on private property, you have the right to make your truck look like a Christmas tree (just don't drive it on public highways with them turned on).

(b) The use of *amber* oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on:

(6.1) The front and rear of motorized equipment or

vehicles that (i) are not owned by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision of the State, *(ii) are designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways and parking lots*, and (iii) are equipped with a snow plow that is 12 feet in width; these lights may not be lighted except when the motorized equipment or vehicle is actually being used for those purposes on behalf of a unit of government;

From what I understand, the only way to drive down a public highway with strobes on in Illinois is if you have a 12' or bigger plow on the truck, and you're using it to plow for a government agency. And the lights have to be amber.

But again, use whatever color you want on your truck as long as you're on private property. As long as you're not being stupid, I don't think you'll have any trouble.

http://www.lawserver.com/law/state/illinois/il-statutes/625_ilcs_5_12-215

Edit: looks like I was beat. Lol


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

Fire_n_Ice;939060 said:


> So, there seems to be alot of different stories about what can and can't be done in IL. Does anyone have a link or any actual updated literature on what the laws are? I put clear and red Whelen Vertex's in my rear tail lights and was told by a Whelen rep that works solely in IL that *these are completely legal while plowing AND while driving on city streets with the plow on.* I haven't driven with them on to find out nor do I plan on it, I just want to know what the law says.
> 
> I also have amber Vertex's in the front, those I am not worried about.


According to the laws that I, as well Gear Head posted, that is false. The only legal color for plow trucks is amber. And even then you'll need a 12' or larger plow, and you better be doing work for a gov. agency.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses....that clears things up alot. And yeah, I know, never believe a sales rep. In his eyes, it was either 4 amber lights (2 front and 2 rear) or 2 amber, 2 red, and 2 clear (totaling six)....so yeah, he told me what he needed to to sell those 2 extra lights! I'm a sucker....but, I don't ever drive with them on anyway.


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

Fire_n_Ice;939196 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses....that clears things up alot. And yeah, I know, never believe a sales rep. In his eyes, it was either 4 amber lights (2 front and 2 rear) or 2 amber, 2 red, and 2 clear (totaling six)....so yeah, he told me what he needed to to sell those 2 extra lights! I'm a sucker....but, I don't ever drive with them on anyway.


If you drive with them on from one jobsite to another that less than a mile away with the plow on in the middle of the night, I doubt any cops would really care. However, if they decide to throw the book at you, it'll hit hard.

Edit: Not that hard. Probably a warning to turn them off. At worst it's a $75 local citation.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I get a kick out of Ramp truck drivers that have lights flashing with a car up on the bed,there is no need of that.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

> (b) The use of amber oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, _whether lighted or unlighted_, is prohibited except on:


How do you use them if they're not lighted (lit)? I'm not a lawyer, but that right there suggests to me that you can't even have lights on the vehicle unless the vehicle is one of the ones named in the exceptions. 

Kinda like the Massachusetts law about amber lights: it refers to _mounting_ a light on a vehicle, not just _displaying_ it, except by a permit.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

hockeypro1411;939174 said:


> But again, use whatever color you want on your truck as long as you're on private property. As long as you're not being stupid, I don't think you'll have any trouble.


I agree with you on mopst parts, but re-read the part I have in bold. It says the use of red and white flashing lights whether lighted or unlighted...meaning even having them installed.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Maine_Train;939280 said:


> How do you use them if they're not lighted (lit)? I'm not a lawyer, but that right there suggests to me that you can't even have lights on the vehicle unless the vehicle is one of the ones named in the exceptions.


you are correct. he may have just missed that one word. It would read a whole lot different if it was not there.


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

Gear_Head;939281 said:


> I agree with you on mopst parts, but re-read the part I have in bold. It says the use of red and white flashing lights whether lighted or unlighted...meaning even having them installed.


I understand that, however, I was thinking of this a little bit blindly. I was thinking of only hide-a-way strobes. There's no way for a cop to know if I have them or not while I'm driving down the road. I suppose it would be a bit easier to tell if you had a lightbar, LED strips, etc. But then I think it becomes an issue of what exactly it means to be "installed". Does it have to be wired up to be installed? Or it having it mounted on the truck with no wires running to it enough to get in trouble?

But all of this argument is useless unless you plan on driving on public highways with them on. I know I'm giving a lot of people WAY too much credit with this, but I'd like to assume that most people can figure out that having a flashing red light on the top of their truck is asking for trouble...


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

hockeypro1411;939377 said:


> I understand that, however, I was thinking of this a little bit blindly. I was thinking of only hide-a-way strobes. There's no way for a cop to know if I have them or not while I'm driving down the road. I suppose it would be a bit easier to tell if you had a lightbar, LED strips, etc. But then I think it becomes an issue of what exactly it means to be "installed". Does it have to be wired up to be installed? Or it having it mounted on the truck with no wires running to it enough to get in trouble?
> 
> But all of this argument is useless unless you plan on driving on public highways with them on. I know I'm giving a lot of people WAY too much credit with this, but I'd like to assume that most people can figure out that having a flashing red light on the top of their truck is asking for trouble...


I understand where you are coming from. For the sake of this threads argument, I am assuming they would be fully functional. Even if you were using the lights on private property and the police were driving by, their case for "installed" was just made.

I honestly don't know why people would want emergency colored lights anyhow, unless they WANT to be mistaken for the police. Amber works very well.


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree. I installed white because that's what came with the kit and I like they way they look. Now knowing the specific laws, I couldn't begin to tell you the amount of people I see driving around with white strobes on their truck.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I see it all the time as well.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

I talked to an IL state trooper who said your not going to be messed with if you are just running your strobes while plowing private property (white or not). When on public roads turn them off. What they dont want is a plow truck that has a light bar on top with red or blue lenses making it look like a police or fire vehicle (even if the lights are not turned on). I showed him my rear strobes (white in reverse and red in tail lights) and he told me those were fine on private property. Really, it is no different if I put my four ways on, 'cuz my tail lights would both blink red. Again, I know, the written law is the final gospel if I ever ran into a d!ck of a cop, but really I am willing to bet I dont get messed with while on private property. Thanks again all for the input and posting the laws, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

tuna;939225 said:


> I get a kick out of Ramp truck drivers that have lights flashing with a car up on the bed,there is no need of that.


I'm pretty sure that any tow truck needs to have flashing ambers on any time it is transporting a vehicle.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a basic web site by state for lighting laws. It is not the vehicle code like what Gear Head posted for Illinois. 
What is interesting in Illinois is that in the last few years you see more tow trucks with red lights on them along with the amber. I remember a time when it was only amber on tow trucks

http://policeposers.com/light-laws/


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

swtiih;940841 said:


> Here is a basic web site by state for lighting laws. It is not the vehicle code like what Gear Head posted for Illinois.
> *What is interesting in Illinois is that in the last few years you see more tow trucks with red lights on them along with the amber.* I remember a time when it was only amber on tow trucks
> 
> http://policeposers.com/light-laws/


According to the law, they're operating illegally.


----------



## 203 (Dec 10, 2009)

7.3 Plower;940756 said:


> I'm pretty sure that any tow truck needs to have flashing ambers on any time it is transporting a vehicle.


You're correct-Even the rollbacks, hell we are the very definition of the two (believe it's 8 ft. or more above wheelwell to get exact) of "CT lights" on towing vehicles. Although let's just say my former company which shall remain nameless, as well as damn near every other Co. that runs "new" wreckers exclusively.
We can have 10k AMBER led's, yes on 1 wrecker for everyone not familiar with this area, but NO ONE CARES ABOUT AMBER, (more like something easier to aim for).

ok...rants over...LOL


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*website listed*

for the law on lights for mass. it`s wrong. look up the actual chapter 90 section of mass. laws to find what you can and cant do. on private property i have used amber,green and clear facing forward. and to the rear i have also used amber,red,white and green. have had police vehicles in the lot while plowing with lights on and they have no issue with it.this also includes backing out on public ways to clear the entrances.as far as running lights down the road between jobsites i run nothing,no need to im doing nothing but driving like everyone else.if i do happen to need lights on public ways i will run mostly amber and clear and have had police actually stop and offer lighting assistance and mention nothing about what colors i use.have actually had a few officers comment on the lights in positive ways. 99% of the time it has alot to do with what your doing with them.i also would never run blue forward or to the rear,and would never run red to the front.those are no.no`s


----------

